# Funny and ridiculous reviews of Haunted Houses



## FrightProps (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey everyone. We recently put together a blog post compiling some of the most insane reviews we saw on some haunted attractions. Some of them are funny while others are downright odd.

if you've got some time to kill and are looking for a laugh, check it out.

http://blog.frightprops.com/the-most-hilarious-facebook-reviews-for-haunted-attractions/

-Drew


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And what's really funny is the frequent failure on the part of the reviewers to read what they wrote before hitting "POST"


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ahhahahaha! Perhaps they were a bit incoherent because they were still scared and or wet!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Lots of wet pants apparently. Most were pretty funny and I had no idea that a lot of adults should wear diapers! Thanks for sharing, nice blog.


----------



## FrightProps (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the nice words, folks. Glad you liked the post. In browsing all sorts of haunts to find these posts, it really blew me away how many people clicked the 1 star rating by accident. Oof!


----------

